# Electric Single Rider Golf Cart/Scooter Questions



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Yeah, it'll probably be fine. Cheap E-bikes have batteries that small and they'll do 10 miles at much higher speed.

Lithium might even be cheaper than lead-acid though, and certainly you'll get more capacity and longevity out of them.


----------



## Cruzener (Nov 4, 2021)

jlyster said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post on the site so not sure how it all works, but any help would be great.
> 
> I am basically looking to make a compact, single rider golf cart. I am basing the design off of a mobility scooter.
> 
> ...


Hi James.

I'm looking to do something similar for Ontario courses and wondering how you were making out with your project. For me, I'd like to make something somewhat lightweight and portable/foldable - like a CycleBoard or a motorcycle-type design. An ideal design is the UK-based RolleyGolf creation.

Paul


----------



## badgerboater (10 mo ago)

Newbie here with the same interest.
I'm looking at building a 4 wheel single rider, similar to the Electrokart Ranger - Electrokart Ranger Heavy Duty - Lithium | My Site. 








Am looking at using a 24v 500w 2500 rpm permanent magnet motor, 2 - 12v 22 ah lead acid batteries and chain drive.
I could opt for the LiFePO4 batteries, but for my limited use, the price doesn't justify it.
Again, does this set-up look as though it would handle a 200 lb rider and 50 lbs of clubs and gear for 18 holes with a max speed of 15 mph?
Thanks for any assistance on this - really appreciate it, Rich


----------

